# 5 Amp Analog Throttle



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Every once in a while a question comes up here on MLS re a 5 amp analog throttle that uses a fixed DC voltage as an input.

LGB of course has offered one of these for years - don't know if that is currently still available.

But I have also just come across a new one manufactured by Piko.
Pretty much the same idea as the LGB one. You can use it as is with any DC power source of 24 volts - a regulated switching supply would be good.
That combination gives better performance than traditional transformer based throttles.

And this Piko throttle will also operate with the Piko Navigator either in a wired or wireless mode as a wireless analog throttle, similar to the Aristo Train Engineer trackside control.

Later, if one ever decides to move to DCC, that Piko Navigator can be used with the Piko DCC system which to me looks like a basic Massoth DCC system.

More on the analog throttle is here on the Large Scale database:

http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=2818


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe the LGB 2 amp was DC on;y and the 5 amp is AC or DC. Check the manual.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pierce on 25 Feb 2011 04:31 AM 
I believe the LGB 2 amp was DC on;y and the 5 amp is AC or DC. Check the manual.


Yes, I think you're right.

But as far as I know, LGB no longer offers a 2 amp throttle, I was thinking of this 5 amp one which spec wise is pretty much the same as the Piko one.

http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=2617&l=english


----------

